# Delete kit



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

Just hoping that someone might know of somewhere the fleece delete kit can still be purchased. I've searched high and low on the web, but nobody has one that I can find.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Down Pipe


Improve the performance and look of your car, truck or SUV with Open Wide's top quality aftermarket auto parts and car accessories.




openwideperformance.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It doesn't look like you can purchase it...there's no button to add it to your cart.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

I tried calling them already. They along with anyone else who carried it no longer sell it. ???


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

PPEI Stage 2 Emission Repair Performance Package | 2014-2015 Chevy Cruze Diesel | Dale's Super Store


This EFILive autocal is pre-loaded with 4 custom tunes and special edition ECM tuning for your diesel 2014-2015 Chevy Cruze - a +0HP tune, +20HP tune, +40HP tune, & a +60HP tune.




dalessuperstore.com





Has anyone called these guys....


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Fleece Performance | 2014-2015 Chevy Cruze Diesel Downpipe


2014-2015 Chevy Cruze Diesel Downpipe Comes complete with all sensor bungs required for code free operation




www.recklessautosports.net





These guys show the down tube and the egr plate. Don't see the programmer. Maybe call......


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

You guys had a short window to get this stuff after the enforcement began. That window has passed...


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

If I may interject.....
I am opposed to Delete's. However, if I were to be interested in obtaining a kit, I would NOT be discussing individual companies and/or sharing links to possible suppliers on a PUBLIC Forum. Answers via IM would seem less .... monitorable . If you get my meaning.....


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

This is why i traded in my 2014 back in November. Wanted to delete it after the 100k mile warranty ran out.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

NHRA said:


> This is why i traded in my 2014 back in November. Wanted to delete it after the 100k mile warranty ran out.


Because you were having so many emissions issues? Or because.......?


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

sailurman said:


> Because you were having so many emissions issues? Or because.......?


Only issues I have had are from emissions equipment.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

I was going to delete it after the 100,000 mile warranty ran out because of all the problems i was reading about on these diesels. Was going to keep it as a daily driver instead of purchasing a new one every 5-6 years. Our government in there infinate wisdom has created a monster with these cars and trucks. A very close friend of mine had a 2013 duramax bought back (lemon law) because it would not drive more than 500 miles without going into countdown mode. 13 sensors in the exhaust alone. Had it in for service 6-7 times and G.M. could not fix it. He lost about 10K in 1 year. If I could of deleted it I would of kept it, just not taking that chance. Too many dam sensors that fail leaving you stranded.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

NHRA said:


> I was going to delete it after the 100,000 mile warranty ran out because of all the problems i was reading about on these diesels. Was going to keep it as a daily driver instead of purchasing a new one every 5-6 years. Our government in there infinate wisdom has created a monster with these cars and trucks. A very close friend of mine had a 2013 duramax bought back (lemon law) because it would not drive more than 500 miles without going into countdown mode. 13 sensors in the exhaust alone. Had it in for service 6-7 times and G.M. could not fix it. He lost about 10K in 1 year. If I could of deleted it I would of kept it, just not taking that chance. Too many dam sensors that fail leaving you stranded.


Just for reference, though, nothing failed on you, did it?


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

The def fluid tank was replaced at about 60k. Had one sensor go in the exhaust at 72K. Battery 2 times in 90K. Trans cooler line to radiator,not sure when. I would of kept it if I had not known of all of the problems diesel are having lately. G.M. Ford and Rams just have too many Government implemented emission standards that are problematic.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So the DEF tank and the sensor were the only emissions-related failures, then...depending on the sensor, both would have been covered by the special warranty coverage.

Battery isn't emissions, nor are the trans lines (the design of which is used on many other vehicles...and prone to failing on those, as well - ours probably started leaking somewhere between 50k and 70k miles. I replaced them at ~74k, as I had noticed at 70k that they were leaking).

In the scheme of things, you were a lot better off than most.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Thats why I bailed out on it.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

They're out there. Keep looking.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

PPEI Stage 2 Emission Repair Performance Package | 2014-2015 Chevy Cruze Diesel | Dale's Super Store


This EFILive autocal is pre-loaded with 4 custom tunes and special edition ECM tuning for your diesel 2014-2015 Chevy Cruze - a +0HP tune, +20HP tune, +40HP tune, & a +60HP tune.




dalessuperstore.com


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

A garage in AB deleted mine. He fabbed the downpipe and programmed the ECU. If you can get the downpipe and send him your ECU he will be able to program it for you much cheaper than the kits I've seen posted on here.

I paid $1500 CAD for the downpipe work and the tune. I think just the tune would be ~ $800 CAD so a discount for you yanks.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm sure that Westers Garage in Tilly, AB appreciates the advertisement that he performs emissions deletes on diesel engines.?


----------



## Herleybob (Mar 8, 2020)

Creating the downpipe is easy if you have some knowledge of welding etc. bought a j pipe from amazon for like $50 and used the clamps/ends from the dpf. The tuning information is public and available, if you can find it, everything is there for efilive if you know someone with a flash scan. In total I was out $175 for the delete.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

sailurman said:


> I'm sure that Westers Garage in Tilly, AB appreciates the advertisement that he performs emissions deletes on diesel engines.?


No crackdowns in Canada as of yet


----------



## FFEMTJWoods (May 13, 2020)

TheRealHip said:


> PPEI Stage 2 Emission Repair Performance Package | 2014-2015 Chevy Cruze Diesel | Dale's Super Store
> 
> 
> This EFILive autocal is pre-loaded with 4 custom tunes and special edition ECM tuning for your diesel 2014-2015 Chevy Cruze - a +0HP tune, +20HP tune, +40HP tune, & a +60HP tune.
> ...


I have they stopped selling it!


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Herleybob said:


> Creating the downpipe is easy if you have some knowledge of welding etc. bought a j pipe from amazon for like $50 and used the clamps/ends from the dpf. The tuning information is public and available, if you can find it, everything is there for efilive if you know someone with a flash scan. In total I was out $175 for the delete.


Someone know what is available for Efilive tuning now?


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

To answer my own question. I believe efi live is only available in Canada. I'd like to know what j pipe @Herleybob bought to make his own downpipe


----------



## JW diesel (Jan 9, 2021)

kbarzo said:


> Just hoping that someone might know of somewhere the fleece delete kit can still be purchased. I've searched high and low on the web, but nobody has one that I can find.











gen 1 kit, [email protected]


----------



## Herleybob (Mar 8, 2020)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> To answer my own question. I believe efi live is only available in Canada. I'd like to know what j pipe @Herleybob bought to make his own downpipe


I cannot find the order from either jegs or summit but it was a stainless j-pipe that I cut up to work.

Also EFILive is available almost worldwide, but finding the information is hard. Look up my github, all you need is on there.


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

JW diesel said:


> View attachment 290217
> 
> gen 1 kit, [email protected]
> View attachment 290217


Wow! That thing is bootyful! Was that custom made by someone other than fleece?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

kbarzo said:


> Wow! That thing is bootyful! Was that custom made by someone other than fleece?


Wish fleece would sell a off road only diesel tune. I’ll Sign a waiver if need be.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Wish fleece would sell a off road only diesel tune. I’ll Sign a waiver if need be.


Cant. Illegal. Waiver doesn’t matter.

Even if the vehicle never sees highway again. Still illegal.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Cant. Illegal. Waiver doesn’t matter.
> 
> Even if the vehicle never sees highway again. Still illegal.


Crazy that this is the case. Why are gas engines allowed this but not oil burners? Tons of tunes for cat delete for LS and coyote engines. I just wish I got the delete software early.


----------



## JW diesel (Jan 9, 2021)

kbarzo said:


> Just hoping that someone might know of somewhere the fleece delete kit can still be purchased. I've searched high and low on the web, but nobody has one that I can find.













email me at [email protected]. I can help completely


----------



## HSU316 (Apr 15, 2021)

kelaog said:


> A garage in AB deleted mine. He fabbed the downpipe and programmed the ECU. If you can get the downpipe and send him your ECU he will be able to program it for you much cheaper than the kits I've seen posted on here.
> 
> I paid $1500 CAD for the downpipe work and the tune. I think just the tune would be ~ $800 CAD so a discount for you yanks.


What is the name of the shop so I can delete my Cruze


----------



## JW diesel (Jan 9, 2021)

HSU316 said:


> What is the name of the shop so I can delete my Cruze


Let me know I have both the down pipe kit and tune if you’re interested


----------



## HSU316 (Apr 15, 2021)

JW diesel said:


> Let me know I have both the down pipe kit and tune if you’re interested


Both of them I have never tune my car


----------



## HSU316 (Apr 15, 2021)

kelaog said:


> A garage in AB deleted mine. He fabbed the downpipe and programmed the ECU. If you can get the downpipe and send him your ECU he will be able to program it for you much cheaper than the kits I've seen posted on here.
> 
> I paid $1500 CAD for the downpipe work and the tune. I think just the tune would be ~ $800 CAD so a discount for you yanks.


Could you give AB number?????


----------



## JW diesel (Jan 9, 2021)

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Redcdiesel (Aug 15, 2021)

JW diesel said:


> Let me know I have both the down pipe kit and tune if you’re interested


Do you still have the down pipe and tune available?


----------



## JW diesel (Jan 9, 2021)

Redcdiesel said:


> Do you still have the down pipe and tune available?


Yup, email me at [email protected]


----------



## ou_bobcats (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a 2014 Cruze diesel that I took to Fleece in Indy and had them perform their magic. Hp tune, EGR delete, downpipe, dpf regen turned off, ect. They also changed the transmission shift points, which I think did more for the car than anything. It's got a wicked wheel in the turbo too. Thing ran great. Got mid 50's on the mileage easily. The engine spun a main bearing on me and I have finally decided I don't have the time/interest to put it back together. I'd like to sell the whole car to someone who wants all of the goodies vs just scrapping it out. If anyone is interested, send me a message. I am in central Ohio.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wonder if the oil pickup seal failed and caused a spun bearing...


----------



## JW diesel (Jan 9, 2021)

ou_bobcats said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze diesel that I took to Fleece in Indy and had them perform their magic. Hp tune, EGR delete, downpipe, dpf regen turned off, ect. They also changed the transmission shift points, which I think did more for the car than anything. It's got a wicked wheel in the turbo too. Thing ran great. Got mid 50's on the mileage easily. The engine spun a main bearing on me and I have finally decided I don't have the time/interest to put it back together. I'd like to sell the whole car to someone who wants all of the goodies vs just scrapping it out. If anyone is interested, send me a message. I am in central Ohio.





ou_bobcats said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze diesel that I took to Fleece in Indy and had them perform their magic. Hp tune, EGR delete, downpipe, dpf regen turned off, ect. They also changed the transmission shift points, which I think did more for the car than anything. It's got a wicked wheel in the turbo too. Thing ran great. Got mid 50's on the mileage easily. The engine spun a main bearing on me and I have finally decided I don't have the time/interest to put it back together. I'd like to sell the whole car to someone who wants all of the goodies vs just scrapping it out. If anyone is interested, send me a message. I am in central Ohio.



i am interested in the whole car. PM me on facebook my name is Jerrod Wamre or email me at [email protected]. Either way I’m a buyer


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

ou_bobcats said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze diesel that I took to Fleece in Indy and had them perform their magic. Hp tune, EGR delete, downpipe, dpf regen turned off, ect. They also changed the transmission shift points, which I think did more for the car than anything. It's got a wicked wheel in the turbo too. Thing ran great. Got mid 50's on the mileage easily. The engine spun a main bearing on me and I have finally decided I don't have the time/interest to put it back together. I'd like to sell the whole car to someone who wants all of the goodies vs just scrapping it out. If anyone is interested, send me a message. I am in central Ohio.


I'm probably interested as well in case Jarrod Wamre doesn't buy it


----------



## ou_bobcats (Nov 24, 2014)

MP81 said:


> I wonder if the oil pickup seal failed and caused a spun bearing...


That I don't know. It locked up tight and wouldn't even roll over. I pulled the pan and found that. It was depressing. Really a fun car to drive when it was tuned. It would go from 40 to 90 in a blink.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

ou_bobcats said:


> That I don't know. It locked up tight and wouldn't even roll over. I pulled the pan and found that. It was depressing. Really a fun car to drive when it was tuned. It would go from 40 to 90 in a blink.


That’s unfortunate. I’m sorry for your loss


----------



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

ou_bobcats said:


> That I don't know. It locked up tight and wouldn't even roll over. I pulled the pan and found that. It was depressing. Really a fun car to drive when it was tuned. It would go from 40 to 90 in a blink.





ou_bobcats said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze diesel that I took to Fleece in Indy and had them perform their magic. Hp tune, EGR delete, downpipe, dpf regen turned off, ect. They also changed the transmission shift points, which I think did more for the car than anything. It's got a wicked wheel in the turbo too. Thing ran great. Got mid 50's on the mileage easily. The engine spun a main bearing on me and I have finally decided I don't have the time/interest to put it back together. I'd like to sell the whole car to someone who wants all of the goodies vs just scrapping it out. If anyone is interested, send me a message. I am in central Ohio.


DM sent


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Delete the EPA said:


> I’m sure that it’s not illegal in AB to do a delete. Hence why only Canadian companies sell delete kits.


Not illegal, or not enforced?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Not illegal, or not enforced?


It’s illegal in Canada. They have simply never pursued against Canada companies.

The US has shut down numerous Canadian companies though.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> It’s illegal in Canada. They have simply never pursued against Canada companies.
> 
> The US has shut down numerous Canadian companies though.


its not illegal in canada

its illegal in some provinces and legal in others, its not a federal issue.

its 100% legal in alberta


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

boraz said:


> its not illegal in canada


Canada’s 1999 act more or less says the vehicle must stay the way as it is from factory.

But of course there is no enforcement on that beyond simply saying “it’s on the provinces”.

The verdict is: Canada could pass a act which mandated enforcement at the federal level. And they would be 100% justified in doing so. You wouldn’t be able to cry foul because they are just enforcing what already exists. Form this point of view deletes are 100% illegal in Canada.

Some say the 1999 act can’t be interpreted this way buuuuuut they aren’t the ones who make your laws.

Now if you don’t want that to happen yeah go ahead call it legal. Just know that risk exists. Youre not gonna go to jail for it. And it’s insanely unlikely Canada is going to waste time on passenger cars.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Canada’s 1999 act more or less says the vehicle must stay the way as it is from factory.
> 
> But of course there is no enforcement on that beyond simply saying “it’s on the provinces”.
> 
> ...





http://www.transportation.alberta.ca/Content/docType41/Production/CVIManual.pdf



page 27

its not illegal, in alberta, at all.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

boraz said:


> http://www.transportation.alberta.ca/Content/docType41/Production/CVIManual.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be lack of enforcement yes.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

boraz said:
http://www.transportation.alberta.ca/Content/docType41/Production/CVIManual.pdf
page 27

its not illegal, in alberta, at all.



Snipesy said:


> That would be lack of enforcement yes.


Also.....

*COMMERCIAL* VEHICLE INSPECTIONS
IN ALBERTA
CANADIAN MOTOR TRANSPORT ADMINISTRATORS
2014 NATIONAL SAFETY CODE STANDARD 11, PART B
(Periodic Commercial Motor Vehicle Inspections – PMVI)
*FOR COMMERCIAL VEHICLE INSPECTIONS OF:*
*TRUCK/TRUCK TRACTOR, LIGHT TRUCK, CONVERTER, TRAILER, SCHOOL 
BUS, COMMERCIAL BUS, MOTOR COACH*
*ALBERTA TRANSPORTATION *
Version 2.0


----------



## ant.g529 (9 mo ago)

JW diesel said:


> Let me know I have both the down pipe kit and tune if you’re interested


do you still have the delete kit? that would help me out immensely i’m looking to buy a Cruze 2.0 very soon.


----------



## JW diesel (Jan 9, 2021)

ant.g529 said:


> do you still have the delete kit? that would help me out immensely i’m looking to buy a Cruze 2.0 very soon.


I do, email me, [email protected]


----------



## classicmuscle1970 (9 mo ago)

kelaog said:


> A garage in AB deleted mine. He fabbed the downpipe and programmed the ECU. If you can get the downpipe and send him your ECU he will be able to program it for you much cheaper than the kits I've seen posted on here.
> 
> I paid $1500 CAD for the downpipe work and the tune. I think just the tune would be ~ $800 CAD so a discount for you yanks.




Can you dm me id like to see if he has things for off road cruzes as a kit i bolt up


----------



## JW diesel (Jan 9, 2021)

classicmuscle1970 said:


> Can you dm me id like to see if he has things for off road cruzes as a kit i bolt up


Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Tdtrev (7 mo ago)

kbarzo said:


> Just hoping that someone might know of somewhere the fleece delete kit can still be purchased. I've searched high and low on the web, but nobody has one that I can find.


----------



## Tdtrev (7 mo ago)

Gwndiesel.com idk if they're "fleece" not sure what that is brand? but this site has em ..the tuners like 1050


----------



## JW diesel (Jan 9, 2021)

Email me at [email protected] I can help you out


----------



## greg4fish93 (8 mo ago)

JW diesel said:


> Let me know I have both the down pipe kit and tune if you’re interested


I am looking for the tune. Can you help?


----------



## Jsarr8 (3 mo ago)

JW diesel said:


> Email me at [email protected] I can help you out


I sent you an email good sir


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

JW diesel said:


> Yup, email me at [email protected]


hey bud, are you still around?


----------



## Tafga20 (25 d ago)

kbarzo said:


> Just hoping that someone might know of somewhere the fleece delete kit can still be purchased. I've searched high and low on the web, but nobody has one that I can find.


exactly my headache,
I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze that l shipped to Ghana in west Africa. The car has been parked for almost 2 years due to this stupid EDF system that has failed to work.

I’m looking to buy a delete kit and ship it to Ghana where no law restricts the removal of this crazy system but can’t find one. Please hook me up with one and the tuner ASAP. I’m desperate.


----------



## Tafga20 (25 d ago)

sailurman said:


> If I may interject.....
> I am opposed to Delete's. However, if I were to be interested in obtaining a kit, I would NOT be discussing individual companies and/or sharing links to possible suppliers on a PUBLIC Forum. Answers via IM would seem less .... monitorable . If you get my meaning.....



I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze that l shipped to Ghana in west Africa. The car has been parked for almost 2 years due to this stupid EDF system that has failed to work. 

I’m looking to buy a delete kit and ship it to Ghana where no law restricts the removal of this crazy system but can’t find one. Please hook me up with one and the tuner ASAP. I’m desperate.


----------



## D1ESEL (Apr 11, 2021)

Tafga20 said:


> exactly my headache,
> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze that l shipped to Ghana in west Africa. The car has been parked for almost 2 years due to this stupid EDF system that has failed to work.
> 
> I’m looking to buy a delete kit and ship it to Ghana where no law restricts the removal of this crazy system but can’t find one. Please hook me up with one and the tuner ASAP. I’m desperate.


I may know a guy that could help.....


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

D1ESEL said:


> I may know a guy that could help.....


$2000 in your pocket + your shipping to Ghana?


----------



## D1ESEL (Apr 11, 2021)

Roger Ramjet said:


> $2000 in your pocket + your shipping to Ghana?


Ha. How'd you know?


----------

